# Horse choke need help!!!!



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

On Saturday I went out to the barn with my daughter I noticed green stuff coming from my friends horse. I called my friend she said call the vet if I needed to. I checked his temp it was normal. So I called the vet to see what he thought he said he probably had a cold just keep an eye on him and if he gets worse or spike a temp call him back. A few hours later I brought him to the barn to check his temp again I noticed he immediately went to get a drink then water came back out his nose. I knew he wasn't sick at this point and called the vet back. He came out and listened to his lungs and said he had pneumonia I said but what about the water coming out of his nose will you at least watch him. So I let him off he's lead and he went and took a drink. Same thing happened. The vet said but he's not coughing now I don't think he's choked. He tried to say it was because of the pneumonia. He went and got his tube I'm sure just to please me. The first nostril he tubed without sedation. Then he said well let me look at his teeth. I told him his son was out last month a floated his teeth and gave him all his shots. He finally sedated him and tubed his other nostril and down his throat he didn't find anything and went back to his original theory it was all cause by pneumonia. Gave him a shot of antibiotic and a vitamin c shot. Gave me the remainder of the doses said just give him hay and water and left. His owner stayed with him all night because he was acting very weird wanting to lay down a lot. I had to work when I got home he wasn't any better I told her she needed to call the vet back. He came back out Sunday afternoon I told him again I think he choked. He said I'll tube him again.( you can see hay splattered all over the barn walls where it was coming out his nose). He didn't not sedate him stuck the tube down to his stomach this time and when it same out their was hay all over it. He said that should do the trick he's opened all hole in it now he can flush it on his own I asked if we should remove the hay now he said no it will help flush it down. I went out this morning and he's still the same. I hate to call him back out here again because he apparently don't know what he's doing but we don't have any large animal vets around we would have to trailer him about 1 1/2 hours away. I'm lost I don't know what else to do. This is going on day 3 he hasn't been able to eat or drink. Oh and he had an allergic reaction to the shot it's swollen hot to touch. The vet didn't act concerned at all. Can anyone please help me!



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Vet is on his way again. He said if it's not choke he has megaesophagus and theirs no treatment for it. Does anyone know anything about it?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I would have called another vet out rather than that guy. He just doesn't seem like the best guy, and he's getting snippy with you over what definitely sounds like choke. I would get other medical help or take him to a clinic immediately. At this point he could start suffering other complications from being dehydrated and the choke still really needs to be resolved. Here is an article on megaesophagus, but to me it doesn't sound like that's as likely as choke. On the other hand though I haven't gone though 10+ years of vet school.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megaesophagus


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is a few websites that I found.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?530587-Megaesophagus-Anyone-got-any-experience

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?530587-Megaesophagus-Anyone-got-any-experience

I hope that the horse will be ok!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you we finally found another vet that can come out. They will be coming at noon. I feel so bad for this horse and I agree i think it's choke. They are prepared for the worse going to tube him again and get him on an iv for how long this has been going on. Updates to come


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

NEW VET ASAP! Glad a different one is coming out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.

I does sound like choke to me as well.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Great news! It was choke! He gave him ace bantimine sp? Flushed the plug. She said he's not dehydrated bad that she didn't need to iv him. He took a drink right a way. She said to keep plenty of fresh water and he'll be fine. No grain for a week and water down his hay because his throat will be really sore. So glad he's going to be ok. Thank you everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh and we are switching vets! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad to hear this vet knows what they're doing! :hi5: Hope the horse makes a full recovery!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Well we thought all was good but that's not the case . We have to take him to see an equine specialist to have and endoscope done today. She said it's not choke their is something serious going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear that. Hopefully something fixable.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Poor guy. I hope it isn't hopelessly incurable.
(He isn't partial or purebred Friesian is he?)


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

he's an OTTB hoping for answers soon. We should be at the vet in about an hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, praying the horse will be OK.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is he?


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

They didn't do the scope yet. He's staying their tonight. He's on an iv they want him hydrated they will do the scope in the morning. My friends son is lost. That is his boy. I explained to him he is in the best of care and try not to worry. Even though we are all worried we just try not to show it. We will be back in the morning and hopefully have some answers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

hoping that everything turns out ok


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

so sorry ,,pray that they can help him!!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I've got an update on him. He should be coming home tomorrow  
Here's what his problem was. He needed his teeth floated. The equine specialist said it looked like they haven't been done in a long time. They got this horse back in October and the lady said he will be due for a float at the beginning of the year. The last week of January are vet came out and floated his teeth he said they wasn't very bad just a couple points. Well this specialist said his teeth was awful he couldn't move his jaw probably to chew so he was swallowing large amounts of un chewed hay that caused his esophagus to get irritated and inflamed which caused him not to be able to swallow. Which explains a lot. (Why he was losing weight). The lady just said he was a hard keeper in the winter now he wasn't super skinny but he was skinner then we like any of are animals to be so we were trying everything to put weight on him. The vet kept him so long to make sure the swelling would go down and he will be ok. Thank you everyone for your kind words he's expected to make a full recovery  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Woot!! glad to hear he is gonna be just fine!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm glad everything turned out well


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

He didn't get to come home today . He has something else going on they thought it's was due to all the swelling but the swelling is down now and he's not doing any better. The vet tubed some water down him and he said something is wrong with his swallowing he thinks it's something neurological. He said he might have EPM he sent a test to cornell university to see if that's what it is. He can use all the prayers right now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll be praying for him! Keep us all updated!  I hope he gets better soon! poor guy.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

hoping everything will work out


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh noooo! :hug: I'll lite a candle for him, what's his name? Poor baby, his human must be frantic...


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

oh no...prayers for the poor guy and his owner..so sorry!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you! His name is Cal. The barn hasn't been the same without him their. He's an awesome horse one that you could put anyone on.







This is him ( the one with white face ). My niece has never rode a horse till 3 weeks ago when this picture was takin

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Keep those prayers coming! The vet has been amazing through all this. He called this morning and said he was up all night studying about cal he's not convinced it's EPM. He thinks he might have a vitamin def. he day him a shot of vit e and sel and said he is drinking better. He wants to keep him till Monday and see if this works! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Cal is still at the equine hospital. They got the test results back for EPM and it's negative. He said cal is doing better eating but the water is still coming out his nose. He's going to do a scope today of his nasal cavities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

I hope they find the cause soon. One of our horses had problems and it took 2 month's for enough symptoms to show to correctly diagnose him.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope it don't take that long! Did your horse survive?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

He is doing well with holistic management and treatments for what he has, dsld, which has no cure. 
He went lame and for over two months our vets looked at everything from lymes, abscesses, broken bones, epm was considered and discussed, arthritis, x-rays, etc. Nothing really helped, nor did anti inflammatories. One night this Jan his rear fetlocks dropped and he couldnt take a step- the smoking gun.
The point isnt about my horse, but about yours - I hope they find whatever is going on as it is really hard not knowing what it is and I hate to see anyone and their horse go through this waiting, so full of ups and downs. Been there and it isn't fun at all, and many times, painful. I wish you and your horse the best. I hope it all comes out good for the both of you.

kbt


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

He did the scope in his nasal cavities and he has fungus in he's guteral pouch. He said the treatment might cause him to hemorrhage. They are going to have the treatment done because if not he will die. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully the treatment works for him.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Cals treatment has been going good till today . He gets flushed 3 times a day. The vet just called and said he started bleeding and it doesn't look good. He gave him some meds to lower his blood pressure. If the bleeding don't stop he will be gone tonight ( 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that. Hope your buddy pulls through


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Cal made it through the night the vet said he's doing a lot better today. The bleeding has stopped. He is a fighter and hopefully will pull through this. He has 4 more days of treatment then they will scope again and see if they got it all. He is finally drinking and eating without anything coming out his nose 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ToriShepherd (Apr 15, 2015)

Any update? Sending prayers!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

He's still at the vet. He has a bacterial infection now so is on antibiotics. Went and visited him yesterday. He's in isolation now. He was so happy to see us. He seems in better spirits. The vet seems very optimistic in his recovery but he looks awful. He's lost so much weight. The vet assures us he's not suffering and will gain his weight back after he feels better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

thats a strong horse- not giving up a bit! hoping its all good news from here!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

We've got good news!!!! Cal gets to come home Monday. He is out of isolation and is doing good. He's going to have a long road of recovery. He will need 6lbs of senior feed twice daily and hay 24/7. We are so excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great news! Good job keeping up with this difficult task.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I truly believe if it wasn't for the amazing care at east river equine hospital and he's strong will to survive. He wouldn't have made it. Now we have to work on getting his weight back. He will still be going to the vet once a week for a check up and a flush till all the fungus is removed. The fungus is dead now and won't cause anymore harm so he doesn't have to be so aggressive getting it out


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Were on are way to Richmond but not to bring cal home. We got a phone call he took a turn for the worse and isn't going to make it. He's bleeding out. We have an hour drive I hope we can make it before it passes. Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers through all of this. Our family is going to miss this boy so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ToriShepherd (Apr 15, 2015)

So sorry! Prayers for all of you involved!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

We made it their to see him. We spent about 30 mins with him then the vet put him down. It was so hard to see him like that. RIP Cal xoxo


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry. I was so happy to read the last good news. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

So sorry! :hugs:


----------

